# Sole Representative visa in UK- Living Requirements for dependent visa



## Circoli0912 (Jul 8, 2018)

I applied for sole representative visa in UK

Some questions may concern about my family. If I apply in this VISA category with my family, after it approved, if my family just come like once a year, short stay (like two to three weeks) with that dependent visa, could they apply for settlement together with me after 5 years ?

But for sure I am going to stay in UK more than 180 days a year for at least 5 years. Thanks

Kind regards,


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To qualify for settlement, one has to live in the UK for 5 years.

Just visiting will not make you eligible for settlement.

Even you the visa holder will need to live and remain in the UK for the majority of the 5 years to qualify.


----------



## Circoli0912 (Jul 8, 2018)

*How long to live?*

Thanks a lot

How long dependent to live and remain in the UK to qualify for settlement?






Crawford said:


> To qualify for settlement, one has to live in the UK for 5 years.
> 
> Just visiting will not make you eligible for settlement.
> 
> Even you the visa holder will need to live and remain in the UK for the majority of the 5 years to qualify.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

5 years. As Crawford said, to qualify for settlement you have to live in the UK for 5 years. It doesn’t matter if you are the main visa holder or a dependent.


----------



## shahdab (Aug 28, 2020)

180 Days in a Year is enough to apply for UK Passport after 5 Years??


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

shahdab said:


> 180 Days in a Year is enough to apply for UK Passport after 5 Years??


No...


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Circoli0912 said:


> I applied for sole representative visa in UK
> 
> Some questions may concern about my family. If I apply in this VISA category with my family, after it approved, if my family just come like once a year, short stay (like two to three weeks) with that dependent visa, could they apply for settlement together with me after 5 years ?
> 
> ...


Hi Circoli0912,

Since you have applied for sole representative visa, so I have few queries for this visa. I had read everything about this visa but still cannot get the information I am looking for. Could you please let me know that -

Do we(I and My dependents) get medical cover from UK government in this visa ?
Does children above 18 years are supported by UK for their university level studies?

Your reply will be highly appreciated.
Also, anyone who has enough knowledge about this visa are requested to reply to this post. 

Thanks,
AP


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AP SINGH said:


> Hi Circoli0912,
> 
> Since you have applied for sole representative visa, so I have few queries for this visa. I had read everything about this visa but still cannot get the information I am looking for. Could you please let me know that -
> 
> ...


As part of the application for your dependents they will pay the National Health surcharge to make them eligible to use the National Health service if visa is issued.

Don't know what you mean by 'supported' by UK. If your family has been living in the UK for over three years then they would be eligible for resident University fees as compared to overseas fees.

https://www.gov.uk/representative-overseas-business


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Crawford said:


> As part of the application for your dependents they will pay the National Health surcharge to make them eligible to use the National Health service if visa is issued.
> 
> Don't know what you mean by 'supported' by UK. If your family has been living in the UK for over three years then they would be eligible for resident University fees as compared to overseas fees.
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/representative-overseas-business


As far as I know, it's ILR + resident in UK for the full three years before the course starts, so a dependent of a sole representative would not be eligible for home fees.


----------



## mianawais (Nov 23, 2020)

I need to apply for this Visa and i am not major Stake holder in company but i have major position in company do i need to hir consultant for this process if not can some one share business proposal template and other requirement please?


----------



## Adorable (May 19, 2021)

Crawford said:


> As part of the application for your dependents they will pay the National Health surcharge to make them eligible to use the National Health service if visa is issued.
> 
> Don't know what you mean by 'supported' by UK. If your family has been living in the UK for over three years then they would be eligible for resident University fees as compared to overseas fees.
> 
> Representative of an Overseas Business visa



Hello, please could you help me with this information, I want to apply for this visa but I need to confirm if I can apply immediately with my dependents or do I need to get my visa approved first before I can apply for my dependants. 

I also want to find out if I can apply for this visa from inside the UK with a visitor's visa. 

Can I apply for my dependants from inside the UK if they there with a visitor's visa?

I would really appreciate some expert advise.

Thank you.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Adorable said:


> Hello, please could you help me with this information, I want to apply for this visa but I need to confirm if I can apply immediately with my dependents or do I need to get my visa approved first before I can apply for my dependants.
> 
> I also want to find out if I can apply for this visa from inside the UK with a visitor's visa.
> 
> ...


No.... neither you nor dependents can apply for this or any other visa while in the UK as visitors
You apply for the visa (from outside the UK) and apply for dependents at same time.


----------



## Adorable (May 19, 2021)

Thank you so much for your response. That is helpful. So I can apply together with my dependants immediately?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Adorable said:


> Thank you so much for your response. That is helpful. So I can apply together with my dependants immediately?


If you qualify, yes


----------



## Adorable (May 19, 2021)

God bless you for your help. 

For the English proficiency I can either take the test or have my degree certificate evaluated by Ecctis right?


----------



## AK_dxb (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello Forum, I am keen to apply for UK visa under Sole Representative category. I have read requirements and eligibility criteria and see no problems there. I have a running business where I am a minority stakeholder and plan to open a rep office in UK. The only doubt I have is whether this can be done by myself or do I need an agency to support. I don't see any templates of support letters and business plan required as a part of application, that's why bit confused. Can someone who knows about these documents, please guide.


----------



## Shilpag1978 (10 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> No.... neither you nor dependents can apply for this or any other visa while in the UK as visitors
> You apply for the visa (from outside the UK) and apply for dependents at same time.


 My question
If I apply for myself at the moment and would like to take dependents after next 4 months, can I do so? 
If I say "NO" in the answer to " Are your dependents accompanying you to the UK?"

And,

Would later apply for them. Is it possible?

If I say: "YES" to the same answer, should I be end up paying IHS for dependents at the same time while applying for myself or it can be paid at later stage when dependents will actually move to UK.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

State "no" unless they are applying at the same time as you. They can apply for dependant visas later


----------

